# Love Bacon



## link (Sep 25, 2018)

Hits close to home.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 25, 2018)

AMEN with that.

Warren


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 25, 2018)

Ayep!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Sep 25, 2018)

Love it!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 25, 2018)

LOL---You got that Right, Link!!!

Bear


----------

